# Discover Portugal with Pousadas de Portugal. Photography Workshop



## pedbotelho (May 6, 2011)

Come to the doorstep of Europe ... *Portugal**!* *Pousadas de Portugal* have established a photography workshop in which you can experience the traditions and customs of this wonderful country and record the best you found, felt and lived in luxury hotels and depicting historical Castles, Monasteries and Palaces. Come discover Portugal ... from another perspective with the *Pousadas de Portugal.* More information @ *Pousadas de Portugal | Charming and Historic Hotels in Portugal






*


----------

